# How fast can you get with M2 edges and 3-cycle corners?



## McWizzle94 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, i know that i am very indecisive about my BLD method, but how fast can you get with M2 edges and 3-cycle corners?


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

sub-60..oh wait the WR holder uses it too. (and kai)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 30, 2008)

joey said:


> sub-60..oh wait the WR holder uses it too. (and kai)



It was funny though, because before his WR, but still at Princeton, he was saying how he was gonna use R2 for corners.
Then in the middle of his WR solve, he starts using cycles, everyone was like: "WTF Cycles?"


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > sub-60..oh wait the WR holder uses it too. (and kai)
> ...



lol thats funny, and i think i am gonna stick with M2 and 3-cycle corners. I just got a new PB of 2:59.30 (my first sub-3)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 30, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



What the heck!
I can't even get a sub 4!
I NEED to work on my memo!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



lol how fast is your memo?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> It was funny though, because before his WR, but still at Princeton, he was saying how he was gonna use R2 for corners.


So he's good at R2? I didn't really know anyone using it beside myself. Or was he just joking (as he didn't use it then)?


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I just asked him. And he said he doesn't use it.

I think Chris Brownlee is in the process of learning/using R2.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > It was funny though, because before his WR, but still at Princeton, he was saying how he was gonna use R2 for corners.
> ...



I think He was gonna use R2.
When he was racing Harris Chan(he was BLD'ed and Harris was looking, doing M2/R2) we was using R2.





> lol how fast is your memo?


I think you meant: How slow is your memo?
Its around 2min on a good solve...4min on a bad one.

I use M2 with Pochmann Corners right now, but I might switch just to total M2/R2.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > It was funny though, because before his WR, but still at Princeton, he was saying how he was gonna use R2 for corners.
> ...



Mondo uses it...or no?


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I think He was gonna use R2.
> When he was racing Harris Chan(he was BLD'ed and Harris was looking, doing M2/R2) we was using R2.


No, he doesn't use it nor can he do it.

Yeah, Mondo does use it though!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



the only thing i dont like about R2 is that you might have to orient UBR and DRF at the end, and it is not as intuitive as M2


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 30, 2008)

joey said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > I think He was gonna use R2.
> ...



When they were racing he got a DNF and he said: "I messed up on R2"


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...


Maybe he missed an R2 setup.


----------



## Marcell (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> So he's good at R2? I didn't really know anyone using it beside myself. Or was he just joking (as he didn't use it then)?


Do I count with my 61.5s PB?
(Or you mean know as know personally?)


----------



## Simboubou (Mar 30, 2008)

( Hi everyone ! )

I use M2 and a normal 3-cycles, and my best is 1'09. , average 1'45.
I am learning R2... I think I can get faster with it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 31, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> ( Hi everyone ! )
> 
> I use M2 and a normal 3-cycles, and my best is 1'09. , average 1'45.
> I am learning R2... I think I can get faster with it.



dang you are fast!


----------



## malcolm (Mar 31, 2008)

Sighted i average around a minute with M2 and 3 cycle corners and i only average around 27 seconds for 3x3x3


----------



## Simboubou (Mar 31, 2008)

malcolm said:


> Sighted i average around a minute with M2 and 3 cycle corners and i only average around 27 seconds for 3x3x3



1 minute average with M2 and freestyle cycling for corners ?


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> malcolm said:
> 
> 
> > Sighted i average around a minute with M2 and 3 cycle corners and i only average around 27 seconds for 3x3x3
> ...


I assumed he meant COCP corners, not freestyle.
I probably average 40-50s with M2 + COCP, but I only mess around with it from time to time.


----------



## Simboubou (Mar 31, 2008)

Oooookkkaaaay !
I tought He meant memo+solving time.

I don't know what is my best solving time...


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

I use M2 + 3OP and my best is 1:26.53, but I still can get a lot faster, especially on the memo. However, I might switch to commutators for the corners if I can get comfortable and fast at them.


----------



## Simboubou (Mar 31, 2008)

Someone on a french forum is about to post a blindfold 3-cyles method with CO CP done separately, but using a large amount of algorithm that allow you to solve the corners in only 4 algorithms. That may be fast.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 31, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> Oooookkkaaaay !
> I tought He meant memo+solving time.
> 
> I don't know what is my best solving time...



I did mean memo+solving time! sorry about the confusion


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Simboubou said:
> 
> 
> > Oooookkkaaaay !
> ...



He was talking about malcom. (who said he averages a minute with M2 +COCP, malcom meant the solving time only)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 31, 2008)

joey said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Simboubou said:
> ...



oh okay.

I got a question, what should i practice now? my corners are about 1:00 to 1:30 minutes and my edges are about 2:00 minutes.


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2008)

Practise everything.


----------



## malcolm (Apr 1, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> malcolm said:
> 
> 
> > Sighted i average around a minute with M2 and 3 cycle corners and i only average around 27 seconds for 3x3x3
> ...


COCP, but i can get around 50sec times using commutators, but my times fluctuate alot more because i get more difficult cases, and accuracy is lower so i'll stick to COCP for now.


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 16, 2009)

Up ! (wow, that's what I call a Up !)

I am still using 3OP for corners (I've been practicing it for about about 18 month), and I average about 30 seconds for memo+solving corners.
I keep wondering if R2 is really that fast. Lots of cases (12 out 21) requires long algorithms. Moreover, I just can't get used to a sticker-memo for corners.
Is anyone faster with 3OP ? How fast ?


----------



## DonQuixote (Apr 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I didn't really know anyone using it beside myself.


I use it, but I'm not that good yet.

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > It was funny though, because before his WR, but still at Princeton, he was saying how he was gonna use R2 for corners.
> ...



Daniel Lundwall (the swedish BLD champion) has started to use R2 for corners.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



they talked about that a whole year ago...... but yes alot more people do use it though


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, lol, didn't look at the year of the post  just though it was ½ month ago


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

I used to use R2 corners, it is really fast.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> I used to use R2 corners, it is really fast.



what do u use now then?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Really strange combination of freestyle, 3OP and TuRBo


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2009)

In case anyone is curious, you can go this fast with 3OP, M2, and plenty of practice.


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe it is possible to atleast avg sub70 with every method.
Well, maybe except pure classic pochmann...too many steps to do.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> I believe it is possible to atleast avg sub70 with every method.
> Well, maybe except pure classic pochmann...too many steps to do.



Derrick Eide
Dennis Strehlau

both have done it many times before with classic pochmann


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 17, 2009)

Gparker said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it is possible to atleast avg sub70 with every method.
> ...


Really? I meant average..


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

In my opinion, sub-1 is achievable with every BLD method.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 17, 2009)

aegius1r said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > aegius1r said:
> ...



they did average sub 70. but they both switched to M2. actually i dont know if derrick still uses it but i know dennis does. and im pretty sure derrick does too but i coulld be wrong


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> In my opinion, sub-1 is achievable with every BLD method.



I guess you've never seen the first BLD method I came up with. It took me 560 moves to do one solve just now.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2009)

byu said:


> In my opinion, sub-1 is achievable with every BLD method.



You moron


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 18, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, sub-1 is achievable with every BLD method.
> ...



5s memo and ROWE HESSLER SPEED. np


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 19, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Sustained 10tps+ STM and memorization of orientation. np


----------

